

Australian Senator introduces new Bill to prohibit warrantless surveillance - ra
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/11/greens-warrant-phone-internet-records

======
ra
From Senator Ludlam: [http://scott-ludlam.greensmps.org.au/content/media-
releases/...](http://scott-ludlam.greensmps.org.au/content/media-releases/get-
warrant-%E2%80%93-greens-bill-prohibit-warrantless-real-time-surveillance)

